# pigeon catalog



## ipaq3115 (Jan 27, 2007)

does any one know of a place were i can order pigeon cataloges and magazines. i know of foys and jedds who doesnt
ethan


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Siegel's does.

Reti


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ipaq3115 said:


> does any one know of a place were i can order pigeon cataloges and magazines. i know of foys and jedds who doesnt
> ethan


Not sure what you might mean by "Cataloges and Magazines", here are two more pigeon supply places. One of them may have a paper cataloge of what they sell.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=47

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/

Here is the web address of a pigeon magazine called The Digest.
http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/current/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jedds also puts out a nice catalog, they have quite an assortment. 

http://jedds.com/


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ipaq3115 said:


> does any one know of a place were i can order pigeon cataloges and magazines. i know of foys and jedds who doesnt
> ethan


Hi ETHAN, There are two magazines that are both very fine and I would recomand that you get both. The first one PUREBRED PIGEON is a all breeds magazine www.purebredpigeon.com The second is The Digest which is a racing pigeon magazine also a very fine magazine www.racingpigeondigest.com You can also get a catalog from VITA KING PRODUCTS www.VitaKingProucts.com I hope that you check all of these out. .GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> Hi ETHAN, There are two magazines that are both very fine and I would recomand that you get both. The first one PUREBRED PIGEON is a all breeds magazine www.purebredpigeon.com The second is The Digest which is a racing pigeon magazine also a very fine magazine www.racingpigeondigest.com You can also get a catalog from VITA KING PRODUCTS www.VitaKingProucts.com I hope that you check all of these out. .GEORGE


Hi George,

I think you mean www.VitaKingProducts.com

Thank you for sharing that one, I'm adding it to my resources.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The Vitaking site is one I have not visited so thanks George and Treesa. It looks like a good place to do business.


----------

